
Ask HN: I'm a research engineer. How bad do I need an MBA? - atrilla
I&#x27;m building a personal brand as an industry-focused research engineer (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;atrilla.net&#x2F;). I have a strong technical and scientific background. What value can an MBA add to my career? Will it enrich my career with management and business skills? Is it worth it?
======
lutusp
> I'm building a personal brand as an industry-focused research engineer ...

Meaning you're planning to run your own business.

> What value can an MBA add to my career?

It might make it easier to assemble a successful business plan for your
consultancy, but acquiring an MBA for that purpose alone might be overkill.

> Will it enrich my career with management and business skills?

That depends. Are you anticipating that you may offer business as well as
technical advice?

------
tagabek
I have always thought that the best way to learn how to run a business is to
do just that. Ask questions, make mistakes, and keep learning. An MBA might
allow you to learn about business tactics and details, but will not
(generally) give you the experience of running your own business.

------
FurrBall
If you work for people who promote MBA's then it could help get you promoted.
Other than that I see little value. I'm a pessimist.

How much will the MBA cost and how much extra money would your promotion bring
in? Need the inputs to answer "is it worth it?"

